# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Presa desbordada

## tescelma

Por casualidad me he encontrado esta foto en unos documentos  :EEK!: . No se indica de que presa se trata (no soporto que no se ponga pie de foto  :Mad: )

Parece que estaba bien calculada a tenor del exceso de nivel que debió alcanzar la lámina de agua.

A ver si alguien la ubica y le pone nombre a esta presa, y de paso se traslade al hilo correspondiente.

SALUDOS

----------


## sergi1907

Desconozco de que presa se trata, pero hay que reconocer que la imagen impresiona :EEK!: 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

La foto bien merece que se le de nombre

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sé que la foto pertenece a la guía de elaboración de Planes de Emergencias... pero qué presa es... ni idea, a ver si damos con ella  :Embarrassment:

----------


## perdiguera

Un buen reto para los foreros.

----------


## tescelma

> Sé que la foto pertenece a la guía de elaboración de Planes de Emergencias...


Correcto, de esa guía la he sacado.

----------


## IMP68

Es la presa de Guadiloba, en Caceres. Os pongo el enlace a la web del ministerior en el inventario de presas para que compareis.

http://servicios3.marm.es/gahla/rec_...RESA=GUADILOBA

Un saludo

----------


## tescelma

Pues si que es la presa de Guadiloba, ya sabía yo que que más pronto que tarde este foro daría con ella. Gracias IMP68.

Sin embargo esta presa no aparece en el listado de embalses.net

SALUDOS

EDITO: Si que esta en el listado con el nombre: CACERES - GUADILOBA

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya foto.... :EEK!:   :EEK!: . Sería espectacular y a la vez espeluznante ver eso en directo, con todos esos pensamientos pasandote por la cabeza  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## REEGE

Una presa de gravedad completamente desbordada y saltando el agua por encima... Como me recuerda a lo que nos podría haber pasado las navidades pasadas a nosotros en el Fresnedas, pués el agua de la avenida quedó a tan solo 40cm de saltar por encima de toda la presa... Gracias IMP por aclarar de que presa se trata.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Como me recuerda a lo que nos podría haber pasado las navidades pasadas a nosotros en el Fresnedas, pués el agua de la avenida quedó a tan solo 40cm de saltar por encima de toda la presa...


Pues esos días, si hubiera hecho un buen vendaval, no hubiera sido descabellado haber pensado en un vertido por coronación por efecto del oleaje... :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## informaticaribe

> Pues esos días, si hubiera hecho un buen vendaval, no hubiera sido descabellado haber pensado en un vertido por coronación por efecto del oleaje...


La imagen es impresionante y menos mal que no es de producción eléctrica en la base. 
Lo que no veo son los aliviaderos, para esa envergadura debería tener algún aliviadero central y por supuesto debería de estar abierto.

----------


## tescelma

> Lo que no veo son los aliviaderos, para esa envergadura debería tener algún aliviadero central y por supuesto debería de estar abierto.


Mira este hilo y los verás  :Smile: 

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=10679

----------


## perdiguera

> La imagen es impresionante y menos mal que no es de producción eléctrica en la base. 
> Lo que no veo son los aliviaderos, para esa envergadura debería tener algún aliviadero central y por supuesto debería de estar abierto.


Yo creo que sí tiene ya que por la izquierda de la foto primera aparece una espuma muy alta de agua que no parece corresponder al vertido por coronación.

----------


## informaticaribe

> Mira este hilo y los verás 
> 
> http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=10679


IM PRESIONANTE (en dos palabras)

----------

